
Pi Connects Colliding Blocks to a Quantum Search Algorithm - kilovoltaire
https://www.quantamagazine.org/how-pi-connects-colliding-blocks-to-a-quantum-search-algorithm-20200121/
======
kilovoltaire
I recently finished [https://quantum.country](https://quantum.country) which
covers the quantum search algorithm (and which I highly recommend)

So I really enjoyed this article (by the 3Blue1Brown guy) since it discusses a
clever physical analogue of quantum search

